# LFTS 10/2/2021



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been settled in the stand in Arenac county for a little over 30 minutes now. Was super quiet until about 10 minutes ago now sounds like the waterfowl guys are having a good morning. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

7:09 and I think I have successfully ran every deer off the farm. Beans are dry and loud and a lot of them are laying over on there sides so they are loud to walk threw. The ladder stand pop and cracked as I climbed it, got all settled in and forgot to hook up to the tree so I stood up and turned around without scanning the beans. Ya there was a deer standing in the beans and didn’t react well to me being here. Good luck all and be safe !
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh yeahhh!!!! Brought some juice!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Light south wind and 68 degrees in Van Buren. Looks like rain the rest of the weekend, so figured I might as well give it a go.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm out wasn't planning on hunting this morning but woke up early and decided to give it a whirl. I'm in my work boots camo jacket and blue jeans lol


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Settled in on Newaygo public. Sounds like the bird hunters are having a banner day a cpl ponds over.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just let a 4pt walk. Was only about 20ft from me. Waiting for bigger brother


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Settled in on state land in Gratiot co. Good luck to those hunting today

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

252Life said:


> Settled in on Newaygo public. Sounds like the bird hunters are having a banner day a cpl ponds over.


newaygo has tons of all kinds of game animals


----------



## FarmLegend (Jan 31, 2010)

Botiz said:


> It is a great honor to start the thread today. I’ll be out at my place in Calhoun. Went to bed early last night like a kid on Christmas haha. Almost too excited to sleep.














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I started hearing grunting behind me. A doe came walking in grunting nonstop. Then a fawn came flying into the woods from the field and started nursing. Pretty cool.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Up in public in Oakland County. Just had a guy walk through at 7:30


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn’t make it out this morning, but there’s bucks on the move. This guy was standing in my yard a few mins ago when I walked outside.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

So far just a yearling doe here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Ogemaw county and it’s quiet. Not a lot of movement.


----------



## Bowjob (Dec 2, 2018)

Macomb county 
Had 2 coyotes playing in the field this morning, rolling around and chasing each other. Small spike was 75 yards away watching then just walk away.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Shots fired, we have been talking at work about doing a deer pig roast style stuffed and wrapped in bacon of course. Think I just got the perfect one for the job.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Out in Midland County again. Bumped a few on the way in, about 50 yards from my stand. Quiet since then, other than the neighbor's roosters and longhorns.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

5 baldies so far for me in Cass!


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

Zip so far here on state land in Midland County


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Now passed on 5pt also. Going in right direction. Only 2 deer I've seen came right to me!


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Checking in from our cedar swamp in Presque Isle County for day #2. Just a lone doe yesterday at 7:35. Hoping for more action today.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Quite morning for me in Antrim county, no deer yet this morning and no shots from the duck hunters.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Up in Custer. Beautiful morning. Coyotes are barking up a storm in the corn. Kind of late in the morning for them. One 6 point so far. Couple more hours of peace, before the corn harvest brigade starts up.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

2 lil babies taking a Nap


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

There goes 1 doe tag


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out in washtenaw, about 200 yards from where I had some insane action last night. Much slower morning, seen one doe, have had a buck walking around the thicket grunting but couldn't get eyes on him. Probably grunted close to 10 times. Wish I was out and set up about 15 minutes earlier.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Havent read this yet. Back in the same spot as last night where I almost had a six. He crossed 20 yards behind me then mingled throuh the Oaks for a 1/2 hour. Started to draw 4 times, but could never get a shot. Gotta call this one "Lucky" from here on out. Nothin huge. Just a big body 2.5 year old NLP buck.
<----<<<


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

What gorgeous morning, jumped one walking in. Each sit will be part of the learning curve here on the 40. Sitting near northwest end in a thicket along a connector trail between two clearings designated for plots. My brother is sitting in a pop-up on the east side of the property. Trail cam and sign is super but the bears are very abundant here. Co-exsisting with them is a totally new experience, very cool though. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> There goes 1 doe tag


7 points for the good guys!!! Way to go OGB!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> There goes 1 doe tag


 congrats


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple of fawns in the beans, not surprising it’s been slow with as loud as I was getting in .
Flight


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Surprisingly slow 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

One really nice 1 1/2er and a couple does a long ways off for me so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Slow here 1 doe so far bil thinks he is funny sent pic of deer In his front yard in Lansing


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> There goes 1 doe tag


Right on! OGB


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Now the guy just came walking back out and spooked off 2 doe. I know I left early yesterday so I could go to work, but I let this guy know I was here, you would think he would stay in a little later


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

washtenaw County. lots of crunching before first light. had these 2 show up around 7:30.

nice day to be out, and nice to have a few walk in on me first sit of the year
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And there she is.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Couple Doe slipped through a bit ago. Just missed a shot on a coyote. 3 Doe working through just now.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! Looks like a great shot OGB. Congrats.

That must be the exit hole. What did you shoot her with?


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

And that’s a wrap. Broke a string discharging after getting down. I don’t know what happened everything was seated fine. I think the carbon bolt was weak and yea ****


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

She is down only went about 30 yards threw some thick stuff. Time to get it in the cooler.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> And that’s a wrap. Broke a string discharging after getting down. I don’t know what happened everything was seated fine. I think the carbon bolt was weak and yea ****


Be happy its only the crossbow that's wounded. That coulda been bad....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dad and the kid are seeing some baldies but I’ve been blanked so far. Windmills on the neighbors to the north and south of me. The noise these things make are obnoxious!! Gonna take some getting used to.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

old graybeard said:


> And there she is.
> View attachment 789936
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice doe and great shot bet you didn’t have to look for her.Bet I know what your having for supper tonight


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Badfishmi said:


> And that’s a wrap. Broke a string discharging after getting down. I don’t know what happened everything was seated fine. I think the carbon bolt was weak and yea ****


That’s a bummer. I just got a new string on my crossbow, the pro shop guy says that they should be replaced every two years, I think mine was four years old but it didn’t look bad.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> She is down only went about 30 yards threw some thick stuff. Time to get it in the cooler.


 congrats anyone getting one today will have to get it in the cooler fast


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Picked up a bit here in Washtenaw County - fawn bleating her head off, small 7pt and 8pt grunting every now and then. Deer seem to be very vocal this morning, heard multiple grunts and bleats from deer I couldn't lay eyes on.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wild Thing said:


> Wow! Looks like a great shot OGB. Congrats.
> 
> That must be the exit hole. What did you shoot her with?


100 gr Thunderhead. Really blew an exit hole for sure.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Watched a decent 8pt yesterday evening. Watched him for an hour work a scrape and then I made
Him mad with a bleat and he came running in through the corn with corn stalks all in his antlers. He will be a nice one next year. Had 3 other two year olds come by also. It was a very nice hunt. Erika was able to get out also and she saw 10 deer and passed them all up including a small buck.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats OGB! Doe looks heartless! No sightings for me this morning. Oldest son came up last night. He had one behind hiim. No shots! I took a leak, and did a few buck grunts around 10. Givin it 10.30 then coming back to drill that 6 tonight.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Fissshh On! said:


> That’s a bummer. I just got a new string on my crossbow, the pro shop guy says that they should be replaced every two years, I think mine was four years old but it didn’t look bad.


This bow crossbow had brand new limbs from ten point. It also had brand new strings replaced in July. I roughly shot 48 shots since new limb and string. It’s a wicked ridge x4 I’ve had and maintained.

I assume it was my carbon arrow from last year that I was using as my bolt to shoot after each hunt. After pulling the bolt it was bulged about an inch down from the veins. Work was done at jays in Gaylord. Haven’t even bothered to check replacement warranty whatever.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> There goes 1 doe tag


Least you shot her with a bow for seven points and not a gun in the early season.  sorry had to Rich….. haha


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> This bow crossbow had brand new limbs from ten point. It also had brand new strings replaced in July. I roughly shot 48 shots since new limb and string. It’s a wicked ridge x4 I’ve had and maintained.
> 
> I assume it was my carbon arrow from last year that I was using as my bolt to shoot after each hunt. After pulling the bolt it was bulged about an inch down from the veins. Work was done at jays in Gaylord. Haven’t even bothered to check replacement warranty whatever.
> 
> ...


Do you use rail lubricant?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> Least you shot her with a bow for seven points and not a gun in the early season.  sorry had to Rich….. haha


Yea. I don't normally shoot does until December but figured I would take an easy one for the team.🙂


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Badfishmi said:


> And that’s a wrap. Broke a string discharging after getting down. I don’t know what happened everything was seated fine. I think the carbon bolt was weak and yea ****


$169 and you will be good as new......shops will make you do cables and all....can't work on xbows after 2 seasons of wear.....too much liability.....not like compounds


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did not make it out today. Had group of does a fawns yesterday morning.
The biggest one comes to the side and looks straight up at me. After a few minutes she takes the group with her.
Most days they come back every couple hours. So far they only came back after dark.
We decide with the high Temps to go salmon fishing.
Did very well on kings and cohos.
Out of five of us that went fishing only one guy did not catch a thing. Myself and another guy limited out quickly.
But we stayed all night waiting on the last guy to catch one. Never happened and 8 this morning we called it a day.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> And there she is.
> View attachment 789936
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s a heck of a exit hole OGB, Congrats on a fine looking doe !
Flight


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> There goes 1 doe tag


One down. Nine to go


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Badfishmi said:


> This bow crossbow had brand new limbs from ten point. It also had brand new strings replaced in July. I roughly shot 48 shots since new limb and string. It’s a wicked ridge x4 I’ve had and maintained.
> 
> I assume it was my carbon arrow from last year that I was using as my bolt to shoot after each hunt. After pulling the bolt it was bulged about an inch down from the veins. Work was done at jays in Gaylord. Haven’t even bothered to check replacement warranty whatever.
> 
> ...


I doubt Ten Point will replace anything. Had new cable and string but on my bow and string broke on the 3rd shot. Called Ten Point and they said they don't warranty cables and strings and said it had to be operator error even though they admit they don't have 100% perfect strings. 

That's the last Ten Point I'll ever buy. String broke on my Matthew's which was somewhat my error and they more or less replaced everything but the riser for free. That's customer service.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw 2 doe and 2 fawns all shootable enjoyed Watching them on my first hunt of the season..late season plot is coming up good for how late I planted hope it gets some rain this weekend.not sure if ill make it back out this weekend, maybe tonight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got up, remembered Michigan played at noon.. Didn't want to mow a bunch down and be busy with them and miss the game.. New motto "I didn't come to watch"

So turned on the food network brewed up a cup of coffee and made some Kropsu and Blackberry syrup.. Tommorow looks like rain wish that it was reversed I'll miss the Lions game.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm heading out for the first sit of the year.
Not sure where I'm sitting exactly, but I'll figure something out 
Congratulations everyone that was successful today!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Badfishmi said:


> This bow crossbow had brand new limbs from ten point. It also had brand new strings replaced in July. I roughly shot 48 shots since new limb and string. It’s a wicked ridge x4 I’ve had and maintained.
> 
> I assume it was my carbon arrow from last year that I was using as my bolt to shoot after each hunt. After pulling the bolt it was bulged about an inch down from the veins. Work was done at jays in Gaylord. Haven’t even bothered to check replacement warranty whatever.
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I've got the same model, makes me wonder if I should replace the string. This is its 4th season, so far very happy with it. Good luck with the fix


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

paragonrun said:


> I doubt Ten Point will replace anything. Had new cable and string but on my bow and string broke on the 3rd shot. Called Ten Point and they said they don't warranty cables and strings and said it had to be operator error even though they admit they don't have 100% perfect strings.
> 
> That's the last Ten Point I'll ever buy. String broke on my Matthew's which was somewhat my error and they more or less replaced everything but the riser for free. That's customer service.


My buddy had a Ten Point ($2000) that broke a string last year after only about 50 shots, since it was new that fixed it for him at no cost. I’m not impressed with the design of the cocking mechanism, his was like a 1/4” drive and the shaft twisted- definitely not strong enough but he liked the fact that when you were uncocking it you could stop at any time - big deal! I’m sure glad I bought a Ravin.


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> And there she is.
> View attachment 789936
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Now that's a hole


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm back in for the afternoon hunt, hopefully get a shooter in a little closer than yesterday. Had a few pics of a mature big 8 ,I saw it last night and hunting partner saw him this morning. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

freeheel said:


> Now that's a hole


Soft tissue in the arm pit simply shredded when the broadhead passed through. Plus the shaft stayed in for a little ways.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Was out yesterday morning in Capac , my partner was in a pop up and a doe came from behind him and came around the right side of the blind 3’ in front of him . It stopped right in front of his opening and looked right at him for a minute. Then he said it laid down by the L/corner of the blind , to close to be able to shoot . When it walked away he still didn’t have a shot !


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Hot. Way to hot. No sightings yet. Stepped in fresh coyote crap on the way in. Found some chicken of the woods so that’s a bonus.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Here comes the rain fellas . Make good shots .


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Out for my second sit. Different stand than last night. Trying to stay on the fringe now with this wind.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm in conflict with the rain. Shall I go out and burn a spot or live to fight another day? Decisions...


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Had a big doe wander on by at about 5 yards this morning and was thinking if I should try the Tarzan thing just once and leap out of the tree with spear...........................maybe 50 years ago when I was much more gullible and stupid !


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Back in the saddle in the NeLP. Same as last night. 70"s. Calm, scattered showers. Hoping that buck from yesterday isn't as lucky. Wearing my 40 year old hat for luck...
<----<<<


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought I dressed light. It's hot lol.
Mosquitoes suck. Gimme frost please.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rain has passed here. Looks to be no rain the rest of the evening. On another piece of private land tonight in acorn land. Once again hoping for the right deer to make a mistake. Off to the Yoop in the morning for some camping and state land hunting!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

I dumped some sour patch kids from the bag to my hand for the walk out. All 5 were blue that’s gotta mean something LFG!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

First time in the tethrd tonight filming my cousin trying to shoot his first deer with a bow. It’s a warm one here in Allegan Co but the overcast is keeping it bearable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Sitting in a walnut tree between a bean field and standing corn. Corn is upwind of me. They've been coming out near here and hitting an apple tree on the treerow I am on. Can't believe I haven't gotten domed by one of these walnuts yet.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

a Here in Tuscola, watched a Doe and her fawns feed towards me for 45 min. They were constantly flicking their tails, but there isn’t any mosquitoes, maybe flys are bothering them. They got their fill of corn/clover and headed over to the neighbors property. I don’t know why they left, the best food is right here!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Warm out here. First sit and a basket 7 point stood up 25 yards away. He was bedded downwind of me and didn’t like what he smelled. He just walked off acting annoyed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

plugger said:


> View attachment 790054
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Plug her Plugger


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My view is pretty narrow but the rain quit









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

A happy guy at The Alders today.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Just got the call I was waiting for son connected waiting for me to track


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Airoh said:


> A happy guy at The Alders today.
> 
> View attachment 790066


Great buck! Good shooting too.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Shots fired, we have been talking at work about doing a deer pig roast style stuffed and wrapped in bacon of course. Think I just got the perfect one for the job.


Did that before. If your crews like mine you won't need plates! Best deer I've ever ate. We were like a pack of wolves. Did take 6hrs or so and a lot of beer was consumed in the meantime so..... Was it that good, think so! Congrats




old graybeard said:


> And there she is.
> View attachment 789936
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice shooting Dave!! Congrats




Airoh said:


> A happy guy at The Alders today.
> 
> View attachment 790066


Congrats to the young man! 




birdshooter said:


> Just got the call I was waiting for son connected waiting for me to track


Good news! Can't wait for pics. 


I'm living through you'll. Keep it coming! My time will be soon


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

TJD said:


> View attachment 790062


Good pic


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Airoh said:


> A happy guy at The Alders today.
> 
> View attachment 790066


Heck ya that’s a dandy, congrats to the both of you !
Flight


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

My cousin has his first buck hit. Looked good. Going after him now. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

My cousin has his first buck hit. Looked good. Going after him now. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

By the lack of activity on LFTS tonight it looks like a made the right decision to go work on a duck blind for next weekend. Good luck to those of you adding some light to the night, and hopefully the rain will hold off for ya. See you guys in the a.m.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks he works hard for them just like the rest of us


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

A little late for lfts but southern Sanilac co shot a doe at 6.30 this eve. Got her all in cooler on ice and just sat down. Congrats to all who have been successful last 2 days


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Noce deer - Congrats.….Nice beans too


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

birdshooter said:


> After the almost hour drive to where he decided to hunt this evening on our ingam County farm took about 10 minutes to find . 8 points with a broken off drop must of broke off early on in growth
> 
> View attachment 790093
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

selectcut said:


> A little late for lfts but southern Sanilac co shot a doe at 6.30 this eve. Got her all in cooler on ice and just sat down. Congrats to all who have been successful last 2 days
> View attachment 790092


Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

birdshooter said:


> After the almost hour drive to where he decided to hunt this evening on our ingam County farm took about 10 minutes to find . 8 points with a broken off drop must of broke off early on in growth
> 
> View attachment 790093
> 
> ...


Congrats great buck


----------

